

Rise of the Hack - janineyoong
http://www.tokbox.com/blog/rise-of-the-hack/

======
mmahemoff
"They are a national phenomenon."

They are an international phenomenon. I see them, along with startup culture,
happening in pretty much every Europe centre too.

------
fersho311
Jon Mumm used to be a professional counter striker. Read his article here:
[http://eseanews.com/css/index.php?s=news&d=comments&...](http://eseanews.com/css/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=10446)

~~~
golden_apples
I read this and thought "strike-breaker", was hoping to see some lurid tale of
how he went from being a corporate thug to a creative hacker.

Turns out its a video game. Respectable enough hacker hobby.

~~~
MaxGabriel
It drives me nuts too but in a different way: I always read CSS pro as
'Cascading Style Sheets' and not CS:Source even in a video game context

------
amackera
I attended my first Hackathon last year (in fact, the first Hackathon I
attended was one that I hosted!). It was a really incredible experience. So
many more people turned out than I expected, and the quality of the work was
really impressive. Most people who showed up were University kids, and they
really killed it. In the course of 5 or 6 hours we created 15 or more three.js
based browser games (there were close to 50 people there).

My only regret has been that I've been too darn busy to host another!

------
ndcrandall
When Jon first told me about what his job entailed I found it interesting. He
came to our Startup Weekend and even became the lead designer for our team
(HackLadder). I think it would be great to branch out and see Hackathons in
different areas.

Jon is spot on when it comes to our community. There has been a pretty big
spike in Hackathons around here. I have noticed a lot more talk about it on
the internet as well.

------
janineyoong
tokbox blog went down! but you can read it on venturebeat too:
<http://venturebeat.com/2012/03/15/the-rise-of-the-hack/>

------
killnine
Outstanding image! Great work.

For somebody unfamiliar, where does one go on the Internet to find the beSt
list of similar events near by?

~~~
mumm
<http://hackerleague.org/>

<http://plancast.com/category/hackathons>

------
Zephyr314
Is there a good list of upcoming hackathons online somewhere? Or places one
should look?

~~~
janineyoong
Check this out:

<http://hackerleague.org/> <http://plancast.com/category/hackathons>

------
usckat18
winner!!!

------
pryingrug
Great article!! Totally enjoyed the blog.

